# Buttersäure in Teig & Futter



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2011)

Freunde von mir haben Buttersäure bereits bei der Boilieproduktion verarbeitet. Ich möchte das Zeugs evtl. mal in Teig & Futter testen; es soll ja auf z.B. Barben ein Knaller sein.

Meine Frage: wie viel von welcher Konzentration sollte ich verwenden? Hat jemand wirklich Erfahrungen damit?

Über "Nebenwirkungen" wie höllischer Gestank, Verwendung von Handschuhen + sonstiger Schutzvorrichtungen bin ich mir bewußt.


----------



## Hellge (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Mit Buttersäure haben wir früher das Schulgebäude sabotiert... aber der Gestank zum Angeln????? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es funktioniert.


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Nabend Jungs,

das Thema Buttersäure hatten wir letztens schon mal Friedfischbereich (Käse/Teig für Barbe oder so) kurz angesprochen. 
Aber mal ernsthaft, muss man sich das Zeugs echt antun? Wer macht denn sowas freiwillig? Es gibt Dinge die müssen doch nicht sein. So großen Hunger habe ich nun auch nicht auf Fisch.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Du hast recht, man muß schon einen an der Waffel haben, um mit dem Zeugs zu hantieren. 
Habe ich.
Probiere gern ungewöhnliche Sachen aus, ist für mich ein Kick den die Angelei auch hergibt. Bin halt neugierig.

Und da das scheinbar funktioniert, möchte ich es evtl. auch mal testen. Ob ich mit Wurm oder sonstwas viel einfacher oder besser fange, ist zunächst mal sekundär bei meiner Frage.

Im Käsetrööt war nur von der Möglichkeit die Rede, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, nicht von tatsächlichen Erfahrungen oder gar Dosierung die Rede, die bestimmt nicht unwesentlich ist.
Hab aber zugegebenermaßen nicht mehr konkret nachgeschaut.

Würde halt gern wissen, wer tatsächlich schon damit experimentiert und evtl. sogar gefangen hat.


----------



## omnimc (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

ich habe da zeug hier auch rumstehen. zum angeln habe ich es            
noch nicht genutzt werde ich aber dieses jahr machen.
wurm auf den haken und mit einer spritze in den wurm tun fertig. nimm eine kleine spritze und beware sie in einer saftflasche auf.     ........ hier wäre der kotzsmily gut


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Also ich würde das Zeug auch nur, aber nur bei wirklich günstigen Winden, tropfenweise auf einen neutralen Köder geben... alleine beim Gedanken an den Duft würgt es mich bereits!


----------



## Doc Plato (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ich stell mir gerade vor, es kommt so ein nerviger Passant der alles besser weiß vorbei.... Einfach mal fragen ob er einem kurz helfen möchte, dabei ungeschickt mit Wurm und Haken rumfummeln und ihn dann bitten mal ein paar Tropfen auf den zappeligen Wurm zu träufeln ....


----------



## DerStipper (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Im Matchangler, war ein Artikel dazu. "Bestialischer Barbenköder", habe mit den Teig auch gemacht.
Ich habe auf ca. 500g Teig 4-6 Tropfen gemacht. Das hat glaube ich auch gereicht. Und man sollte das unbedingt draußen machen. Kann das nicht mehr so genau sagen wie viele Tropfen es waren. Liegt im Tiefkühler der Teig. Wenn es wieder wärmer wird, werde ich den wohl Testen.
Beim Test vom Matchangler sind wohl Reihenweise Großbarben an den Haken gegangen. Ein paar auch knapp am Englischenrekord vorbei.

In Deutschland sollte das also auch Funktionieren. Habe den Teig nurnoch nicht ausgepackt=D
Als Haken will ich mich mit Forellenhaken mit Spirale versuchen oder um eine Holz oder Korkkugel geknetet am Haar gefischt. Beides dann mit der Feeder.
Wenn ich dann mal Erfahrungen damit habe kann ich mehr dazu sagen.

Am besten zieht man auch sone Taucherbrille an bei der die Nase mit abgedichtet wird. Sonst ich der Brechreiz vorprogrammiert.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

"günstige Winde"...
Es reift bei zusätzlich der Gedanke, den Teig anzumischen, während meine Kumpels neben mir im Wind stehen 
Bis ich dazu komme, das Zeugs auszuprobieren, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen. Falls jemand bis dahin schon Versuche gemacht hat, wäre es nett, wenn er diese postet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor, es kommt so ein nerviger Passant der alles besser weiß vorbei.... Einfach mal fragen ob er einem kurz helfen möchte, dabei ungeschickt mit Wurm und Haken rumfummeln und *ihn dann bitten mal ein paar Tropfen auf den zappeligen Wurm zu träufel*n ....



Aber nicht doch!#d

Er soll den Wurm halten. Dann braucht man nicht so genau zielen beim Beträufeln . . .:m

Ansonsten mache ich einen Bogen um sowas und benutze Aromen die weniger Brechreiz verursachen.


----------



## Gemini (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten mache ich einen Bogen um sowas und benutze Aromen die weniger Brechreiz verursachen.



Wenns aber wirklich was bringt? Ich war letzte Woche vor erneutem Wintereinbruch zum ersten Mal in 2011 matchen, 
zusammen mit meinem alten Herren.

Gleiche Montage, gleiche Köder, ich hab lediglich meinen Stinkeleber-Dip zusätzlich verwendet und erheblich mehr gefangen.

Ich finde es gut dass es so schmerzbefreite Probanden wie Kati gibt die im Dienste der Gemeinschaft so was auf sich nehmen


----------



## Hansa-Fan (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> "günstige Winde"...
> Es reift bei zusätzlich der Gedanke, den Teig anzumischen, während meine Kumpels neben mir im Wind stehen
> Bis ich dazu komme, das Zeugs auszuprobieren, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen. *Falls jemand bis dahin schon Versuche gemacht hat, wäre es nett, wenn er diese postet*.


 

du sagstes doch, dass kumpels von dir den test schon mit ihren boilies gefahren haben, was sagen die denn so?

und ansonsten: tu dir das doch bitte nicht an.


gruss achim


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ja, das sind 2, die das in Boilies verwurstet haben (schön draußen im Garten gerollt und gekocht, einer hat, glaube ich, kräftig abgekotzt dabei ).
Die Jungs, die ich nebenbei mit dem Duft im Wind überraschen möchte, sind ein paar andere :q

Hab einen der Boilieproduzenten zwar letzten So. getroffen, aber verdödelt zu fragen. Und: ich will keine Pillen daraus drehen. Denke, dass die Dosierung eh eine andere sein muss, da nix gekocht wird.
Möchte das im Teig mit Zielfisch Barbe ausprobieren.

Es gibt bestimmt Helden, die das schon gemacht haben; es outeten sich ja auch bereits welche hier, allerdings haben'se noch nicht damit geangelt.

"Matchangler" ist eine der wenigen Zeitungen, die ich nicht im Abo habe. Falls jemand den genannten Artikel hat und ihn mir eingescannt od. kopiert zuschicken mag... |wavey:

PS: hab die Nummer mit dem vergammelten Tintenfisch für Welse schon ein paar Mal durchgezogen, wär doch gelacht, wenn man das nicht steigern kann! |uhoh:


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Moin

Ich kann dir nur sagen,seh bloß zu das du nirgens damit rumsaust,sprich nicht auf Hose Teppich etc.das frißt sich rein und stinkt 6-12 Monate nach.

Man kann damit echt feinde bekämpfen,zb.im Auto Wohnung......was aber nicht nett ist und glaubig sogar unter Körperverletzung läuft bei gezielten "Anschlägen auf feinde".


Soweit ich weiß werden nur minimale dosierrungen vorgenommen,also nen paar tropfen auf 1 liter futter,und 1-3 tropfen auf ne Teigkugel von Tennisballgröße.

Aber da es bei Hegefischen.....schon "aufstände" gab wegen "Stinkkotzattacken" sollte man echt rücksicht nehmen auf andere Mitmenschen. 

lg|wavey:


----------



## OnTheMove (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Wenn das zeug beim Hegefischen irgendeiner neber mir benutzen würde, würde ich den Kerl ....... oder .........(Aus Jugendschutz Gründen zensiert)

Grüße Markus


----------



## omnimc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

ich werde es spätestens im eigenversuch, am rhein nach dem 15.03. probieren.werde es in den wurm oder made spritzen. glaube bei diesen momentanen wassertemparaturen bringt das nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Als ich anfing dein Statement zu lesen, kriegt ich bei "Eigenversuch" etwas Angst...


----------



## omnimc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als ich anfing dein Statement zu lesen, kriegt ich bei "Eigenversuch" etwas Angst...


 


|kopfkrat da stand ja nix von einnehmen etc. gemeint war das ich ab 15.03. auf weißfisch gehe. und mir jeder versuch willkommen ist!


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Also im Prinzip ein* C&R Trööt.*

*Kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen,dass sich jemand so einen Mist in die Pfanne haut (die potentiell gefangenen Fische natürlich).*Ich will den vermissten Smilie wieder haben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip ein* C&R Trööt.*
> 
> *Kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen,dass sich jemand so einen Mist in die Pfanne haut (die potentiell gefangenen Fische natürlich).*Ich will den vermissten Smilie wieder haben.
> 
> ...


 
Hi

Ich kann dir mal erzählen was du mit deinem Schnitzel Huhn...alles zu dir nimmst,direkt aus 1.Hand.

Und keiner (ausser Körnerfr.) sagt nein zum Schnitzel.......kann man sich nicht vorstellen ist aber so.

lg|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



gründler schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich kann dir mal erzählen was du mit deinem Schnitzel Huhn...alles zu dir nimmst,direkt aus 1.Hand.
> 
> ...


 


Hast vollkommen Recht,#h

aber ich kaufe mir nicht vorsätzlich verseuchtes Fleisch und werfe es dann weg.
Es gibt auch andere Bezugsquellen,auch wenn sie dann deutlich teurer sind (teile sie per PN gerne mit).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## omnimc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

es gibt für andere zielfische etliche lockstoffe,diese benutze ich auch und weiß nicht was drin ist. wenn du mal ravioli beim angeln dabei hast, kannst dir mal durchlesen was da so drin ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



omnimc schrieb:


> es gibt für andere zielfische etliche lockstoffe,diese benutze ich auch und weiß nicht was drin ist.* wenn du mal ravioli beim angeln dabei hast,* kannst dir mal durchlesen was da so drin ist.


 


Sei mir bitte nicht böse,aber Ravioli aus der Dose sind ja 
noch schlimmer als Buttersäure (bin auch kein Camper).

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## omnimc (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

säugetiere stehen ja angeblich gar nicht drauf. dieses weiß ich bei ratten wird sie zur fernhaltung benutzt. jedoch werde ich mal schaun was wie das mit hunden ist,meine haben kein futterneid und fressen müssen sie es ja nicht wenn es stingt. aber die reaktion gucke ich mir an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



omnimc schrieb:


> säugetiere stehen ja angeblich gar nicht drauf. *dieses weiß ich bei ratten wird sie zur fernhaltung benutzt.* jedoch werde ich mal schaun was wie das mit hunden ist,meine haben kein futterneid und fressen müssen sie es ja nicht wenn es stingt. aber die reaktion gucke ich mir an.


 



Die Ravioli?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ich glaube du weißt sehr gut was ich sagen wollte.

Du kaufst dir fleisch was mit etlichen mitteln gespritzt gefüttert....wird mit Dioxin Antibiotika Hormone Beruhigungsmittel.....usw usw,das ist dir auch bewußt,und trotzdem isst du es ohne drüber Nachzudenken(wie fast alle).

Hinzu kommt alles was ich aufs feld spritze gegen Mehltau Schwarzbrandt....... kommt irgendwo in Gewässer und somit in unseren Wasserkreislauf,dazu noch Hormone die Millonen Weiber und Bodybilder Menschen.....auspinkeln Weichmacher Öle Gifte........ach die liste ist so lang das ist Teufelswerk pur.

Und regst dich dann im gegenzug über 3 Tropfen Buttersäure auf.

Kann man als Vorsatz sehen,muss man aber nicht.

Ich könnte dir jetzt vorwerfen du weißt doch vom "Gift" im fleisch isst aber mit Vorsatz weiter und ruinnierst deine Krankenkasse,also egal ob er nun die Barbe zurück setzt oder isst es bleibt egal was die belastungen betrifft.

Salzsäure Kalke..... wird von Vereinen in Seen gekippt weil zb Ph gesenkt werden müssen wenn Teiche Seen im Sommer kippen,oder gegen Pflanzen Brandkalk oder oder oder.

Da sind 3 Tropfen Buttersäure nen Witz in tüten.

lg|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



omnimc schrieb:


> ...wie das mit hunden ist,meine haben kein futterneid und fressen müssen sie es ja nicht wenn es stingt. aber die reaktion gucke ich mir an.



Da bitte ich dich aber, das sein zu lassen! 
Lt. Wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butters%C3%A4ure
"_...Ihre Dämpfe reizen die Augen sowie die Atemwege._" Und die Schleimhäute von Hunden sind sicherlich empfindlicher als unsere.
Generell: *das Zeug ist nicht ungefährlich!*
Ist ätzend und deklarierungspflichtiger Gefahrenstoff.

Eine Dame in einer Apotheke wollte mir nicht mal welche verkaufen! 
Was vielleicht auch am Anblick des "langhaariger Bombenlegers" liegen könnte... |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine Dame in einer Apotheke wollte mir nicht mal welche verkaufen!
> Was vielleicht auch am Anblick des "langhaariger Bombenlegers" liegen könnte... |rolleyes



Wer kann es ihr verdenken?:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

seid ihr pervers ? 
ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

|bigeyes |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> seid ihr pervers ?
> ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh





kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes |kopfkrat #c





Na weisst schon: 
abartig, abnorm,         anormal,         krankhaft veranlagt,         unnatürlich,          unnormal, masochistisch     veranlagt usw.:m


----------



## omnimc (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

ich möchte nicht wissen was so mancher carphunter in seine boilie´s mixt.ob buttersäure nun ein geschmacksverstärker ist sei dahingestellt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Wie sieht das denn jetzt aus? Da stand gestern noch irgendein Gebrabbel eines Vollpfostens zwischen dem Posting v. Brillendorsch & mir. Muss gelöscht worden sein. 
Mein |bigeyes|kopfkrat#c galt dem verwirrten Vogel.

Aber nun machen die Postings einen ganz neuen Sinn :q



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na weisst schon:
> abartig, abnorm,         anormal,         krankhaft veranlagt,         unnatürlich,          unnormal, masochistisch     veranlagt usw.



ist mir alles total fremd! |rotwerden


----------



## Skrxnch (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lt. Wiki:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttersäure



Was da jetzt nicht drinsteht, Buttersäure hat "nur" WGK (Wassergefährdungsklasse) 1.
Ist also erlaubt es ins Wasser einzubrigen nach der Definition.


----------



## omnimc (18. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

und jemand schon versucht?


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ich noch net, Test wird von mir im Sommer durchgezogen.
Es kotzt sich auch besser, wenn es draußen schön warm ist 
Kann zumindest eine Quelle nennen:
http://stores.ebay.de/w-w-w-24buttersaeure24-d-e?_trksid=p4340.l2563
Bin an Erfahrungsberichten hier aber auch sehr interessiert!
Muss doch den einen oder anderen Stipper geben, der wahnsinnig genug war, das (zumindest 1x) auszuprobieren...


----------



## Andal (18. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Du kannst ja mal klein anfangen und zu Übungszwecken mal in eine Tüte Semmelbrösel reihern... und schön durchkneten!


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

#6

Jaja, Andal, hab mal deinen Spaß!
Wenn ich dir dann das Bild von der Mutter aller Barben schicke (und natürlich verschweige, dass ich vorher 5x Würfelhusten beim Teigmachen hatte)...


----------



## Andal (18. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir dann das Bild von der Mutter aller Barben schicke...



Dann werde ich sie dir von Herzen gönnen!


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ich glaube ja, dass selbst diese die Ekelnummer gar nicht wert ist. Aber meine Neugier auf das Zeug ist einfach zu groß.
*Und wer ist schuld? DU!*
Du hast mit der ranzigen Butter angefangen, dann gab eins das andere... und schon bin ich angefixt. :r


----------



## angelverrückter96 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

na dann viel Spaß und guten Erfolg mit dem Zeugs #6
mach doch bitte noch einen Erfahrungsbericht hier rein, ich glaube das würde einige Leute freuen


----------



## omnimc (20. März 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

also ich werde das zeug mit einer spritze einfüllen.weis nur noch nicht worein?dachte an irgendwas am Haar. oder gleich in einen Wurm? aber da ich bisher keine Barben auf Wurm gefangen habe lohnt das nicht.denke das ich stück Schaumgummi nehme und eine Bienenmade.


----------



## omnimc (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

servus ,wollte mal hören ob jetzt schon mal jemand testen war?


----------



## Onkelfester (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Mal so als Vorschlag:

Spritzt doch die Buttersäure in nen Tampon, den ihr in ein Futterkörbchen stopft.

Wenn schon pervers, dann richtig!


----------



## omnimc (19. August 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

du willst mich verkohlen fische essen keine tampons!!!!


;-)


.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Joaaar so langsam wird's Zeit, kati48268 wollte den Test machen, wenn es draußen schön warm ist, wegen dem Würfelhusten und anderem Auswurf.:q
Nun ist es schön warm, bald wird es Herbst und damit kälter, also wird's Zeit das kati48268 testet und berichtet.:m Ich hoffe es kommt noch was....|kopfkrat


----------



## omnimc (21. August 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

ich habe 250 ml von dem gelummpe bin aber noch nich zu gekommen.
jucken tuts mich aber immer noch,nur habe ich seit fast 7 wochen keine lust zu angeln. ich hoffe das ändert sich demnächst.


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Joaaar so langsam wird's Zeit, kati48268 wollte den Test machen...


Du Sack, wieso erinnerst du dich? 
Hab mir ne Pulle besorgt, bei ebay, da ich es in keiner Apotheke kriegte. Nun steht sie daheim ...bisher völlig ungeöffnet.
Hab zwar am Fr. noch einen halbherzigen Versuch auf Barbe gemacht, aber das Futter schön konventionell hergestellt.
Aber gut, werde mich die Tage mal daran machen. Nicht vor nächster Woche, mir ist nämlich jetzt noch Ko**slecht vom Wochenende :#2:


----------



## Schorsch81 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Und? Wie ist es dieses Jahr mit dem Teufelszeug gelaufen?


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Wieso gräbt hier immer jemand mein schlechtes Gewissen aus, verdammt? #c  |rotwerden
Hab's _nicht_ im Futter getestet. Das Fläschchen steht immer noch brav im Angelschrank. Ist keine Entschuldigung, aber hatte das "Projekt" auch etwas aus den Augen (der Nase?) verloren.
Aaaaber: zumindest hab ich aus Neugier das Püllken mal mit in den Garten genommen und kurz, wirklich nur kurz geöffnet... 
->Sapizacke!!! Das Zeugs kann was! Kotze-Konzentrat pur!
to be continued...


----------



## Schorsch81 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Traust dich nicht, was? ;o)
Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren, mal sehen ob ich mich überwinden kann...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Das war's wirklich weniger. Die ganze "Zielfisch Barbe"-Aktion lief dieses Jahr an mir vorbei, wie vieles andere auch.
Aber ich gebe zu, beim Öffnen des Fläschchens denkt man nur noch: "auf keinen Fall"! |uhoh:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Tja, der Thread wird noch zum Fluch für dich werden, solange du in der Bringschuld bist.
Ist einfach zu lecker das Zeug #w und das Einsatzspektrum|sagnix......einfach herrlich.


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Kati, ich mach Dir nen Vorschlag, wir treffen uns nächstes Jahr und probieren das mal zusammen aus. Die Idee mit dem Tampon finde ich gar nicht mal soooo schlecht. Würde eins in der Größe Mini nehmen, in der Mitte durchschneiden und die eine Hälfte in den Futterkorb knoten. Dann versaut man sich nicht den ganzen Eimer mit dem Futter.
Na, wie siehts aus, haste Lust auf Schweinereien....? :m


----------



## kati48268 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Lust auf Schweinereien hab ich fast immer und lass mich dabei auch von Tampons nicht abschrecken... |rolleyes
Können ja mal schauen, wie's aussieht, wenn die Barbensaison läuft, die Stinkbomben sollen ja auch Sinn machen.


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Abgemacht!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Wo ist der Fahnder ????|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

tight lines 
Tom


----------



## Bruce Payne (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

*push*

@kati48268: Wann beginnt eigentlich bei Dir die Barbensaison?


MfG,
dP


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Jaja, schön das mir diese Nummer immer wieder aufs Butterbrot geschmiert wird. #t
Werde mit Doc noch losziehen, aber weiß noch nicht wann (& wo), im Moment ist einfach zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Bruce Payne (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Hey Kati,


das ist schließlich Dein Trööt - da wirst Du dir doch nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen wollen?  SCNR

...aber schön, daß ihr das Thema noch auf dem Schirm habt!
Ich harre jedenfalls ebenfalls gespannt der Ergebnisse.

Gruß,
der Peng


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Nein nein, das Fläschchen Kotzekonzentrat steht noch brav im Kellerregal, wo das ganze Futter- & Zaubermittelchenzeugs lagert, und schaut mich jedes Mal böse an, wenn ich dort rumkrame, vermutlich weil ich es so ignoriere.

Ich gebe zu, dass meine anfängliche Neugier sich nach der ersten und einzigen olfaktorisch Probe genauso zusammengezogen hat, wie meine Magenwand.

Aber das ist fest für dieses Jahr auf dem Zettel! 
Leider gibt's noch kein Geruchs-Internet, um euch teilhaben zu lassen  (schöne Vorstellung).

Momentan ist Barbenschonzeit (zum Glück, ich habe eine Ausrede ). Und leider sind die Biester hier bei uns in der Ems recht selten und ein echter Ausnahmefisch. Vielleicht wiederum grad ein Grund, das hier zu testen und nicht in einem richtig guten Barbengewässer....

Mal schauen, was der Doc dazu sagt. Er sollte auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Schon allein, damit einer beim Göbeln meine Haare festhält #t


----------



## Bruce Payne (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Huhu, Kati!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leider gibt's noch kein Geruchs-Internet, um euch teilhaben zu lassen  (schöne Vorstellung).



Vielen Dank, aber das braucht's gar nicht - ein Video von euch beiden beim Öffnen der Flasche würde wahrscheinlich schon einen guten Eindruck davon vermitteln! |supergri

[Ein idyllischer Uferabschnitt an der Ems im Abendrot. Im Hintergund zieht der Fluß leise gurgelnd und plätschernd vorbei. Doc und Kati stehen erwartungsfroh vor ihren bereits hergerichteten Ansitzstellen. Eine Hummel fliegt durchs Bild, ein Kuckuck singt sein Lied. Kati zieht sich Einweghandschuhe über und nestelt an einer Flasche herum.]
Doc (zeigt auf die Flasche): "Zeig mal her, Dein 'Teufelszeug'!"
Kati: "Hm, der Deckel ist wohl irgendwie festgetrocknet."
Kati (versucht mit vor Anstrengung hochrotem Kopf die Flasche aufzudrehen): "Moment, ich hab's gleich."
[Der Deckel der Flasche öffnet sich ruckartig mit einem lauten Knacken. Für einen Sekundenbruchteil funkelt ein Sprühregen feinster Tropfen im Abendrot und erzeugt einen kleinen Regenbogen.]
Doc (erst ungläubig, dann panisch): "Kati, Du S**! Jetzt bin ich über und über mit Butters... BLLLLLAAAAAAAARRRRGG! WHHUUUAAAARRRGG! WWWLLUUUAAAAARRRRGG!"
Kati (zustimmend): "BLLLLAAAAAAAAAARGGGG!"
Doc (rennt nach rechts aus dem Bild): "WHLUAARWLUAAAAARGGG!"
Kati (krümmt sich vor der Kamera auf dem Boden): "WLAAARG!" (kurze Pause, Gesichtszüge eskalieren  erneut) "WLAAAARGWLLAAARG!"
[Doc rennt von rechts ins Bild und springt im Hintergrund in die Ems]
Kati (knieend, die Hände flehend zum Himmel erhoben, anklagender Unterton): "Wieso hab' ich mich nur breitschlagen lass... WWWÜÜÜÜÜÜÜAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGHHH!"

Ach, wer braucht schon Video, wenn es auch Kopfkino gibt? 

Sorry, aber das Thema lädt zu OT-Bemerkungen geradezu ein...


MfG,
dP


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ich glaube, du hast schon an dem einen oder andern Fläschchen genippt, hm?

Aber net slecht... #h


----------



## thanatos (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



omnimc schrieb:


> du willst mich verkohlen fische essen keine tampons!!!!
> 
> 
> ;-)
> ...


fische fressen ja auch keine futterkörbchen,die idee ist
mit dem tampon im futterkorb ist doch super und wenn
man das zeug mit´ ner injektionsspritze ein bringt hat man
mit der stinke auch keinen kontakt #6
werde mich an dem test aber nicht beteiligen#d
na denn petri heil ihr "stinker":m


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> [Ein idyllischer Uferabschnitt an der Ems im Abendrot. Im Hintergund zieht der Fluß leise gurgelnd und plätschernd vorbei. Doc und Kati stehen erwartungsfroh vor ihren bereits hergerichteten Ansitzstellen. Eine Hummel fliegt durchs Bild, ein Kuckuck singt sein Lied. Kati zieht sich Einweghandschuhe über und nestelt an einer Flasche herum.]
> Doc (zeigt auf die Flasche): "Zeig mal her, Dein 'Teufelszeug'!"
> Kati: "Hm, der Deckel ist wohl irgendwie festgetrocknet."
> Kati (versucht mit vor Anstrengung hochrotem Kopf die Flasche aufzudrehen): "Moment, ich hab's gleich."
> ...



Ich lach mich weg...  - schön geschrieben! :q


----------



## Bruce Payne (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Huhu Doc!




Doc Plato schrieb:


> :q


...noch lachst Du... 


MfG,
dP


----------



## Katteker (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Buttersäure? BUTTERSÄURE???? Hach, da werden Erinnerungen an einen abgebrochenen Schultag und ne riesen Standpauke vom Lehrer wach. Der Klassenraum war 2 Tage nicht mehr zu benutzen... Das Zeug ist echt böse.

Pass blos auf, dass du das Zeug nicht in die Klamotten bekommst. Du wirst den Geruch nicht wieder los, das Zeug ist so dermaßen penetrant, unglaublich.

Bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt, wenn du dich dann mal traust...|supergri #d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg...  - schön geschrieben! :q



Jetzt wird's aber langsam 'mal Zeit, dass ihr abliefert, zieh Kati an's Wasser und macht es kurz und schmerzlos, das herumgeeier bringt doch nix. #c
Die Barbenschonzeit sollte auch bald vorbei sein und außerdem, gibt's genügend Friedfische, die auch drauf abfahren.
Also Mut zu Gelbsucht und Würfelhusten, wir wollen Einsatz sehen., am Liebsten als Film bei Youtube mit dem Titel: "Vom Kotzen und Fische fangen."|wavey:


----------



## Pattchen (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Auf einen erfahrungsbericht wäre ich auch sehr gespannt 
hab aber auch vor es mal selber zu testen hab mir schon was ausgeguckt ganz praktisch in der tropfflasche 
Tropfflasche

und zu eurem problem mit der dosierung finde die idee mit dem tampon nicht schlecht 
und hier vielleicht noch was was helfen kann 
Einwegspritzen 1ML
kann man danach wegschmeißten 
dazu noch paar dieselhandschuhe von der tanke und ab geht es 
?? 
das wäre so meine idee was ich benutzen würde/werde 

Grüßlie Pattchen


----------



## Pattchen (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Titel: "Vom Kotzen und Fische fangen."|wavey:



wäre sicher auch ein interessanter buchtitel :q


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Jaja, ist in Planung, ihr nixvergessenden Nervensägen.

Barbenschonzeit ist hier seit 4 Tagen vorbei, diese Woche bin ich aber noch völlig ausgebucht. Anvisiert für Test ist nächste Woche, ich hoffe es klappt da.
Allerdings gibt's hier in der Ems Bärbels nur selten, wird absolut kein Selbstläufer und ich rechne eher mit einem Schneidertag; unabhängig ob C4H8O2 im Spiel ist oder nicht.
Mal schauen, ob ich noch jemanden akquirieren kann als 2ten Mann, Doc ist grad leider nicht abkömmlich.

Ihr dürft gern helfen beim Plan, eigentlich bitte ich sogar darum!!!
Meine bisherigen Vorstellungen:

Stelle wird entweder,
- oberhalb eines Wehres
- unterhalb eines Wehres
- oder eine Kurve mit abfallender Kante
an allen 3 Plätzen wurden schon gute Bärbels gefangen.

Anfüttern werde ich ein, zwei Tage zuvor mit etwas Forelli und gegorenem Hartmais, hab noch 'nen halben Eimer da (da evtl. auch noch 'nen Schuss Säure rein?)

- Rute 1: bestückt mit schwerem Madenkob in den die Stinketampons kommen, Durchlaufmontage, Köder Käse oder Maden.
- Rute 2: schwerer Methodfeeder, somit Selbsthakmethode, Futter inkl. Buttersäure, Köder 12mm Red Shrimp Heilbutpellets am Haar.
- Rute 3: für die ist kaum noch Platz in der schmalen Ems; wenn sie überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt, dann allenfalls ufernahe Posenmontage mit Tauwurm, ...den man per Spitze etwas Buttersäure injizieren könnte(?).

Ob ich Köder 1 & 2 auch noch in Säure dippen sollte? Oder ob das zuviel des "Guten" ist?

Handschuhe und so was sind selbstverständlich. Will ja noch 'ne Fluppe drehen können und Fotos machen für einen schönen Bericht 

Bitte um Manöverkritik & Vorschläge!


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

@kati
bei rute 2 würde ich aber den sicherheitsgurt an der rute anlegen...sonst ist die schnell im wasser beim heftigen biss

köder an rute 3 würde ich alternativ in knoblauch oder leber dipp tauchen falls buttersäure an den tag mal nicht läuft


wenn der test in der ersten juliwoche gewesen wäre hätte ich die dritte rute im auge halten können....aber leider bin ich nächste woche auf malle :m
aber beim nächsten barbenansitz bin ich dabei #6

gruss
ulli

ps: dann haste auf alle fälle das volle stinke programm :q


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ulli, das kann gerne auch in der ersten Juli-Woche laufen. :q
Weiß eh nicht, ob es nächste Woche hinhaut.
Trau dich, ich halt auch dein Haar fest beim Göbeln. :m


----------



## Bruce Payne (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Huhu Kati!




kati48268 schrieb:


> Ihr dürft gern helfen beim Plan, eigentlich bitte ich sogar darum!!!
> Meine bisherigen Vorstellungen:
> 
> [...]
> ...



Wenn ich Dich quasi schon in die Pflicht nehme, bin ich Dir auch wohl eine Antwort schuldig:

Mein persönliches Interesse an Deiner Aktion gründet auf der Frage, ob Buttersäure überhaupt  einen (positiven) Effekt hat und sich der damit verbundene Aufwand lohnt; ich habe zwar schon viele davon erzählen  hören - wenn man dann allerdings einmal nachhakt, stammen die Informationen bestenfalls aus vierter oder fünfter Hand und konkrete Rückfragen können nicht beantwortet werden.

Für meine Fragestellung würde ich daher ein Setup aus zwei Ruten mit identischen Montagen wählen - eine mit herkömmlichen Futter und/oder Köder, die andere mit dem mit Buttersäure präparierten Futter und/oder Köder.
Ich würde bei diesem Ansatz zunächst auch nur das Futter und nicht den Köder mit Buttersäure "veredeln", da man bei letzterem meines Erachtens nach schneller der Gefahr einer Überdosierung unterliegt.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich wahrscheinlich auch einen herkömmlichen Futterkorb anstatt eines Method Feeders verwenden, aus dem die Fische das (u.U. ebenfalls überdosierte) Futter ja erst selber lösen müssten.

Optimalerweise würde man diesen Test dann einige Tage oder Wochen später (wenn alle Futterreste mit Sicherheit weggespült wurden) noch einmal wiederholen, wobei man den Ablageort der beiden Montagen im Vergleich zum ersten Versuch wechselt, um auszuschließen, daß eine der beiden Ruten während des Tests durchgängig an einer schlechteren Stelle lag.

Hinichtlich des Vorfütterns würde ich vor dem Hintergrund meiner Fragestellung auf die Zugabe von Buttersäure verzichten, um die Fische nicht zu vergrämen, sofern Buttersäure keinen positiven Lockeffekt aufweist.

Zur Stellenwahl kann ich mangels Ortskenntnis und Erfahrung mit den "Bärbels" leider nichts beitragen.

Ich weiß: Meine Herangehensweise deckt sich nicht unbedingt mit den von Dir bislang vorgestellten Taktiken, was allerdings  wohl in unterschiedlichen Ausgangsfragestellungen begründet liegt.

Aber egal, wie Du es am Ende auch anstellst: Ich freue mich schon sehr auf Deinen Bericht und werde versuchen, mir soviel nützliches wie möglich herauszuziehen!


MfG,
dP


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

@Bruce Payne _(schöner Nickname übrigens)_
Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Bin für jeden Rat & Vorschlag dankbar.

Zunächst: diese Woche nix gibt; Auto verreckt, keine Ahnung wann wieder fertig, bin momentan Fußgänger, Busfahrer & somit Nichtangler.
(Ulli, Sonntag bist du wieder im Lande?! *flööööt*)

"Infos aus Xter Hand"; genau das ist ja das Beknackte, nahezu jeder hat mal von der Nummer irgendwie, -wann, -wo gehört, aber keine Sau berichtet aus 1. Hand! |kopfkrat
Sehr seltsam.

'Für einen wirklich aussagekräftigen Test wären 2 identische Montagen "mit/ohne"mit häufigerem Wechsel über längerem Zeitraum notwenig'.
Da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu!!!
Darüber hinaus müsste es auch noch in einem Gewässer stattfinden, in dem regelmässige Bärbelfänge machbar bis normal sind.
All das ist mir momentan nicht möglich/nicht gegeben.

Die Dosierungsfrage ist mir auch nach wie vor ein Rätsel. Bei der Produktion von Extrem-Scopex-Boilies nimmt man lt. meinen Informationen grad mal 5ml Buttersäure auf 1kg Mix. Das ist doch nix!

Wo sind all die Carphunters mit weiteren Erfahrungswerten? #c
Von den Barbenfängern mal ganz abgesehen, das muss doch schon häufiger auprobiert worden sein! |kopfkrat

Somit sind meine Ziele/Fragestellungen für den _Erst_versuch _hier_ sehr niederschwellig:
- ist das alles überhaupt möglich ohne sich selbst voll zu kotzen? #t
- überhaupt mal damit zu hantieren, Erfahrungen zu sammeln
- gelingt damit doch völlig überraschend der hier vor Ort sehr unwahrscheinliche Fang einer Bärbel?

Viiiel besser wäre es, wenn sich einige mehr Boardies hier finden, die in einem Zeitraum X ebenfalls Experimente bei sich vor Ort damit machen, alles dokumentieren und hier auch ihre Erfahrungen berichten.

_Na los, ihr kleinen Schweinchen, ihr wollt es doch auch!_ :q  #h


----------



## Kalunga (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt, aber mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht...

Hast du schon mal Rat bei einem Chemiker gesucht? (Am Besten einer der angelt...|rolleyes)

Da gibt es einige Aspekte die man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte...

- Welche Konzentration an Buttersäure sollte man nehmen
 -> daraus ergibt sich dann ggf. auch die Menge die man einsetzen sollte!
- unbedingt Schutzhandschuhe verwenden und darauf achten, dass die Buttersäure keinen Kontakt mit Haut und Kleidung hat...
- einatmen sollte ebenfalls vermieden werden!

So nun mal eine reine Hypothese:

Buttersäure ist ein Zeichen von Fäule und wird daher von den meisten Lebewesen gemieden...
Dabei muss ich immer an Stellen denken wo Fäulnisgase aufsteigen in Gewässern -> werden von Fischen gemieden.
Klar dabei handelt es sich hauptsächlich um Schwefel- und Ammoniak-Gasen, aber sollte es dann nicht in der Natur des Fisches liegen, ebenfalls diesen Geruch (Buttersäure) als negativ zu bewerten und ihn zu meiden?

Wenn dies bereits diskutiert wurde, habe ich nichts gesagt


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Moin moin,

ich würd dir auf jeden Fall raten die Buttersäure stark zu verdünnen! Ansonsten ist mMn bei dem Zeug eine Überdosierung vorprogrammiert


----------



## Warius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Hallo allerseits,

Buttersäure sollte doch in Wasser zu einem Großteil dissoziiert vorliegen. Könnte man demensprechend nicht auch die Salze der Buttersäure mit ähnlicher Wirkung verwenden? Sachen wie Natriumbutyrat riechen ja anscheinend, zumindest in trockenem Zustand, kaum...???


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Warius schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Buttersäure sollte doch in Wasser zu einem Großteil dissoziiert vorliegen. Könnte man demensprechend nicht auch die Salze der Buttersäure mit ähnlicher Wirkung verwenden? Sachen wie Natriumbutyrat riechen ja anscheinend, zumindest in trockenem Zustand, kaum...???



Jedenfalls den penetranten Buttersäuregeruch kann man durch lösen der Butyrate (Mg, Na, NH4) in Wasser wieder herstellen ... mithilfe eines Kationanaustauschers und des entsprechenden Alkohols könnte man dann auch die Buttersäure verestern und somit wohlriechende Komponenten erzeugen wie Fruchtaromen (haben wir irgendwann mal in nem Chemiekurs gemacht) #6
Allerdings würde das den Spaß an der ganzen Angelegenheit verderben und wir sind ja auf die Foto-(love)-story gespannt


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Btw: ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Teufelszeug du dir da zugelegt hast (Konzentration?) aber: Wenn du das verdünnen willst denk daran "Erst das Wasser, dann die Säure - sonst geschieht das Ungeheure" ... Da gabs schon ne Menge Unfälle und Buttersäure in den Augen ist bestimmt nicht angenehm.
#h


----------



## Warius (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls den penetranten Buttersäuregeruch kann man durch lösen der Butyrate (Mg, Na, NH4) in Wasser wieder herstellen ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Allerdings würde das den Spaß an der ganzen Angelegenheit verderben und wir sind ja auf die Foto-(love)-story gespannt



Darum ging es mir ja, dass man den Gestank, z.B. beim einrühren von Grundfutter o.ä. erst unmittelbar am Schluss hat, wenn man Wasser zugibt. Und das was die Fische ansich wahrnehmen, kann ja dann eigentlich eh nur das Anion sein... bild ich mir zumindest ein... deshalb mein Gedanke mit dem Butyrat.

Wenns um die Foto-Love-Story geht, ist das natürlich was anderes, da sind die Salze natürlich viel zu "harmlos"...:q


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...Allerdings würde das den Spaß an der ganzen Angelegenheit verderben und wir sind ja auf die Foto-(love)-story gespannt...


 


Warius schrieb:


> ...Wenns um die Foto-Love-Story geht, ist das natürlich was anderes, da sind die Salze natürlich viel zu "harmlos"...


 
|krach:
Ihr 2 Laborratten könnt mich mal mit euren Chinesisch.
Für die "Foto-Love-Story" stimmt ihr Vögel mit mir nun einen Termin ab, packt eure Chemiebaukästen ein und seid dabei!
:e




daci7 schrieb:


> Btw: ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Teufelszeug du dir da zugelegt hast (Konzentration?) aber: Wenn du das verdünnen willst denk daran "Erst das Wasser, dann die Säure - sonst geschieht das Ungeheure" ... Da gabs schon ne Menge Unfälle und Buttersäure in den Augen ist bestimmt nicht angenehm.
> #h


Daci, das im Bild ist der unter einigen Schwierigkeiten ergatterte Zaubertrank!
Da ich auch 80%igen Stroh-Rum & 90%igen Kornbrand schon pur gesoffen & mit 98%igem Isoprophylalkohol mal eine Partybowle getunt habe _(ei, da gab's aber ein paar Ausfälle |rolleyes)_, muss ich mir vor 99,9%iger Säure doch wohl auch nicht die Hoden nass machen, oder?! #t


----------



## Bruce Payne (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Huhu Kati!




kati48268 schrieb:


> "Infos aus Xter Hand"; genau das ist ja das Beknackte, nahezu jeder hat mal von der Nummer irgendwie, -wann, -wo gehört, aber keine Sau berichtet aus 1. Hand! |kopfkrat
> Sehr seltsam.


Genau dieser Umstand weckt bei mir die Hoffnung, daß es sich tatsächlich um einen funktionierenden Geheimtip handelt...



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Dosierungsfrage ist mir auch nach wie vor ein Rätsel. Bei der Produktion von Extrem-Scopex-Boilies nimmt man lt. meinen Informationen grad mal 5ml Buttersäure auf 1kg Mix. Das ist doch nix!


Die Dosierung 5ml Buttersäure (99,9%) pro 1kg Boiliemix habe ich mittlerweile auch sehr häufig gelesen - meines Erachtens ein guter Anfangswert, um mit eigenen Testreihen auf Basis eines neutralen Feederfutters zu beginnen. Zwar wird der Auswaschungseffekt wahrscheinlich stärker sein als bei Boilies (die ihr Aroma allerdings auch an das Kochwasser abgeben), mehr Respekt habe ich jedoch noch vor einer Überdosierung.
Deine Meinung, daß diese Menge doch verschwindend gering sei, kann ich daher auch nur bedingt teilen: In Erinnerung an den Chemie-Unterricht halte ich 5ml Buttersäure pro 1 kg Kleidung für völlig ausreichend!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Somit sind meine Ziele/Fragestellungen für den _Erst_versuch _hier_ sehr niederschwellig:
> - ist das alles überhaupt möglich ohne sich selbst voll zu kotzen? #t
> - überhaupt mal damit zu hantieren, Erfahrungen zu sammeln
> - gelingt damit doch völlig überraschend der hier vor Ort sehr unwahrscheinliche Fang einer Bärbel?


Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber den letzten Punkt würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht unbedingt in die Liste der zu erreichenden Ziele aufnehmen: Sicherlich wäre eine Barbe ein schöner Beweis des Erfolges, aber wie Du selbst einräumst ein eher unwahrscheinlicher Beifang.
Ich würde daher den ersten Versuch auch mit "Allerweltsködern" wie Wurm, Maden, Mais oder Teig beginnen, um die grundsätzliche Akzeptanz für Friedfische zu testen.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Viiiel besser wäre es, wenn sich einige mehr Boardies hier finden, die in einem Zeitraum X ebenfalls Experimente bei sich vor Ort damit machen, alles dokumentieren und hier auch ihre Erfahrungen berichten.


Narf, eigentlich wollte ich ja ganz egoistisch von anderer Leute Erkenntnissen profitieren...
Aber nagut, ich werde mir Deinen Vorschlag jedenfalls einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...

Vielleicht dann nochmal als kleiner Ansporn für diejenigen, die wie ich nun überlegen, Kati zu unterstützen:
Buttersäure findet wie oben bereits angedeutet u.a. in der Boilieproduktion Verwendung.
Ein weiterer Einsatzbereich ist die Abschreckung von Wild - insbesondere soll es auch zur Abwehr von Maulwürfen und Wühlmäusen dienen (alte Stofffetzen mit Buttersäure benetzen und in mehreren Gängen vergraben).
Sollte sich das Zeug also als für das Angeln ineffektiv herausstellen, besteht noch die Chance, der "Held vom Erdbeerfeld" zu werden oder die Flasche einfach weiterzuverschenken...
Darüber hinaus ist Buttersäure mit ~10€ pro 100ml-Gebinde auch nicht viel teurer als andere Lockstoffe.

Abschließend noch einige Fragen:
Wie daci bereits schrieb, sollte man beim Umgang mit Buttersäure durchaus Vorsicht walten lassen.
Da mir das Gefahrenpotential (außer des Geruchs) von Buttersäure bislang allerdings völlig unbekannt war, würde ich gerne mein Handlungskonzept aus berufenem Munde absegnen lassen:
Das Anmischen des Futters würde ich in einer Einkaufs-Plastiktüte (PE/PP?) vornehmen wollen, um mir nicht meinen schönen Futtereimer zu versauen.
Zum Anmischen selbst wollte ich Einweghandschuhe tragen.
Die Verdünnung der Buttersäure würde ich ebenfalls in einem Plastikgefäß (alter Margarinebecher o.ä.) vornehmen.
Zunächst wollte ich dabei nur die Hälfte der notwendigen Flüssigkeitsmenge verwenden, das Futter damit anrühren und ziehen lassen, um das letztendliche Mischungsverhältnis dann mit Wasser herzustellen.
Soweit irgendwelche Einsprüche?
Kann ich eventuelle Spritzer der Lösung auf Kleidung oder Haut mit Isopropyl-Alkohol neutralisieren (verestern)?


MfG,
dP


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Daci, das im Bild ist der unter einigen Schwierigkeiten ergatterte Zaubertrank!
> Da ich auch 80%igen Stroh-Rum & 90%igen Kornbrand schon pur gesoffen  & mit 98%igem Isoprophylalkohol mal eine Partybowle getunt habe _(ei, da gab's aber ein paar Ausfälle |rolleyes)_, muss ich mir vor 99,9%iger Säure doch wohl auch nicht die Hoden nass machen, oder?! #t



Aaalso Erstmal: Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Buttersäure 
Mit einem pK von 4,8 sollte die Säure nicht allzu stark sein (Vgl. pK  (HCl) = 20), ABER du hast ja ne recht ordentlich Konzentration. Das Ding  ist, dass beim Lösen von Säure in Wasser Energie frei wird. Bzw. bei  der Übergabe von einem Proton an das Wasser.
Schüttet man nun ein wenig Säure in Wasser verteilt sich die  Energiefreigabe (weil auch die Protonen) auf das gesamte Wasser und ist  somit recht gering. Schüttet man allerdings Wasser in Säure kann es dazu  kommen, dass die Energie in eben dieser kleinen Menge Wasser  freigesetzt wird die du zugegeben hast, das kann zu einem schnellen  Verdampfen des Wassers führen, was wiederum (je nach verwendetem Gefäß)  dazu führen kann das dir der ganze Kram entegegenkommt - am Besten  natürlich direkt in Richtung Gesicht - damit haben sich schon viele  Leute die Augen verschandelt und das würd icha uch der Buttersäure  zutrauen #d




Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Abschließend noch einige Fragen:
> Wie daci bereits schrieb, sollte man beim Umgang mit Buttersäure durchaus Vorsicht walten lassen.
> Da mir das Gefahrenpotential (außer des Geruchs) von Buttersäure bislang allerdings völlig unbekannt war, würde ich gerne mein Handlungskonzept aus berufenem Munde absegnen lassen:
> Das Anmischen des Futters würde ich in einer Einkaufs-Plastiktüte (PE/PP?) vornehmen wollen, um mir nicht meinen schönen Futtereimer zu versauen.
> ...



Neutralisieren wirst du das Ganze nicht mit 2-Propanol, aber wahrscheinlich lösen und möglicherweise (kommt auf sonstige Faktoren an) verestern - was wiederum (man mag es kaum glauben) zu angenehmen Gerüchen führen kann  zB. künstliches Erdbeeraroma wird häufig mit Buttersäureestern hergestellt.

EDIT: Plastikgefäße(wegwerfen)  und Einweghandschuhe würd ich dir auch empfehlen!

btw: 5ml auf ein kg Futter halte ich für eine extrem harte Mischung - da wäre mir die Gefahr der Scheuchwirkung zu hoch.
Bei Duftstoffen kommt es halt stark auf die Konzentration an - nehmen wir zb. Vanilin oder Skatol - in geringen Konzentration haben wir schönes Vanille bzw. Rosenaroma, in hohen Konzentrationen riecht es ranzig bzw einfach nach Schei*e 

PS: das hab ich grad mal gefunden -


> Im Vergleich zu Tieren sind Menschen sehr schlechte Riecher: In unserer extrem visualisierten Welt ist der Geruchssinn ein verkümmerter und zurückgebildeter Sinn. Der Vergleich mit den Sinneszellen eines Dackels (ca. 125 Mio.) und eines Schäferhundes (ca. 250 Mio.) belegt deren weitaus besseres Riechvermögen. Ein Mensch riecht ein Gramm Buttersäure, das in einem 10-stöckigen Haus verteilt ist, nur minimal. Ein Hund dagegen kann die Buttersäure riechen, wenn ein Gramm davon im Luftraum über Hamburg bis in 100 Meter Höhe verteilt wurde.


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Deswegen mein Tip.... Nen Minitampon halbieren und in den Futterkorb knoten. Ein paar wenige Tropfen von dem Zeugs da drauf, Futter reinpressen und ab dafür.


----------



## Bruce Payne (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Huhu, Daci!




daci7 schrieb:


> Neutralisieren wirst du das Ganze nicht mit 2-Propanol, aber wahrscheinlich lösen und möglicherweise (kommt auf sonstige Faktoren an) verestern - was wiederum (man mag es kaum glauben) zu angenehmen Gerüchen führen kann  zB. künstliches Erdbeeraroma wird häufig mit Buttersäureestern hergestellt.


Danke für die Aufklärung!



daci7 schrieb:


> EDIT: Plastikgefäße(wegwerfen)  und Einweghandschuhe würd ich dir auch empfehlen!


Hm, habe gerade den Eintrag zu Buttersäure in der GESTIS-Stoffdatenbank gelesen: Übliche Einweghandschuhe (Nitril) werden als ungeeignet eingestuft.
Kann jemand beurteilen, ob dies auch für den hier diskutierten, gelegentlichen und kurzfristigen Umgang gilt oder nur eine Arbeitsschutz-Empfehlung für Personen darstellt, die täglich und/oder längerfristig mit Buttersäure umgehen?
Ich plane zwar nicht, vorsätzlich mit dem Zeug herumzukleckern - wenn die Einweghandschuhe jedoch keinerlei Schutz bieten, kann ich auf deren Verwendung gleich verzichten bzw. muss mich nach den dort genannten Alternativen umschauen.
Was mich jedoch stutzig macht: Im o.g. Link wird unter dem Punkt "Erste Hilfe" die sofortige Spülung mit Wasser empfohlen, was ja im Gegensatz zu Deiner Warnung steht?!?



daci7 schrieb:


> btw: 5ml auf ein kg Futter halte ich für eine extrem harte Mischung - da wäre mir die Gefahr der Scheuchwirkung zu hoch.
> [...]
> PS: das hab ich grad mal gefunden


Hui, Deiner Quelle nach zu urteilen reicht die angeführte Menge um ein 50-stöckiges Hochhaus zu verstänkern? Puh...
Ich finde leider gerade die Quelle, der ich die 5ml Buttersäure pro 1kg Boilie-Trockenmix entnommen hatte, nicht wieder - bei Futtermittel-Händlern, die Buttersäure im Angebot haben, geht man allerdings auch von nicht gerade homöopathischen Dosen aus (Beispiel)...


MfG,
dP


----------



## Bruce Payne (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Huhu, Doc!




Doc Plato schrieb:


> Deswegen mein Tip.... Nen Minitampon halbieren und in den Futterkorb knoten. Ein paar wenige Tropfen von dem Zeugs da drauf, Futter reinpressen und ab dafür.


Sicherlich eine brauchbare Idee, da man zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt eine attraktive Dosierung bei der Freigabe der Buttersäure aus dem Tampon erhält (sofern wie gesagt ein positiver Lockeffekt zu verzeichnen ist) - vielleicht sogar die bessere Idee für den ersten Versuch, da man sich dabei nicht auf Anhieb das gesamte Futter durch Unter- oder Überdosierung versaut...

Ich werd' es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, da mir gerade nicht mehr einfallen will, aus welchem Grund ich diese Lösung zunächst verworfen hatte... 
EDIT: Jetzt weiß ich es wieder - ich hatte Kati zunächst (fälschlicherweise) so verstanden, daß vorgefüttert werden sollte, am eigentlichen Angeltag allerdings nur der Tampon ohne zusätzliches Futter im Körbchen hänge. Da ich häufig spontan losziehe und sich daher keine tagelang konditionierten Fische auf der Angelstelle befinden, wollte ich auf Futter im Feederkorb nicht verzichten - zumal mein Schlachtplan vorsieht, die mit Buttersäure präparierte Montage einer herkömmlichen gegenüberzustellen.


MfG,
dP


----------



## Kalunga (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Hm, habe gerade den Eintrag zu Buttersäure in der GESTIS-Stoffdatenbank gelesen: Übliche Einweghandschuhe (Nitril) werden als ungeeignet eingestuft.
> Kann jemand beurteilen, ob dies auch für den hier diskutierten, gelegentlichen und kurzfristigen Umgang gilt oder nur eine Arbeitsschutz-Empfehlung für Personen darstellt, die täglich und/oder längerfristig mit Buttersäure umgehen?
> Ich plane zwar nicht, vorsätzlich mit dem Zeug herumzukleckern - wenn die Einweghandschuhe jedoch keinerlei Schutz bieten, kann ich auf deren Verwendung gleich verzichten bzw. muss mich nach den dort genannten Alternativen umschauen.
> Was mich jedoch stutzig macht: Im o.g. Link wird unter dem Punkt "Erste Hilfe" die sofortige Spülung mit Wasser empfohlen, was ja im Gegensatz zu Deiner Warnung steht?!?




Du kannst ruhig die Einweghandschuhe verwenden, die bieten für den kurrzeitigen Gebrauch genügend Schutz! Wenn du reichlich gekleckert haben solltest, dann die Handschuhe sofort ausziehen, Hände gründlich waschen und neue Handschuhe nehmen!

Wenn du in Kontakt damit gerätst (Haut, Auge) sofort mit viel Wasser auswaschen! Das führt nicht zu einer extrem exothermen Reaktion sondern dazu, dass die Säure sehr schnell verdünnt wird!

Mehr Infos dazu gibt es hier: http://gdg-stuttgart.de/homepage/faecher/chemie/aldehyde/buttdef.htm

PS: Ich würde empfehlen, mit der Buttersäure nur in großen Räumen mit guter Luftzufuhr oder aber im Freien zu arbeiten!


----------



## Bruce Payne (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Huhu Kalunga!




Kalunga schrieb:


> Du kannst ruhig die Einweghandschuhe verwenden, die bieten für den kurrzeitigen Gebrauch genügend Schutz!


Danke für die Aufklärung!


MfG,
dP


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch stutzig macht: Im o.g. Link wird unter dem Punkt "Erste Hilfe" die sofortige Spülung mit Wasser empfohlen, was ja im Gegensatz zu Deiner Warnung steht?!?



Nene, Faustregel ist: große Mengen Wasser zu kleinen Mengen Säure. Daher beim Mischen immer die Säure vorsichtig ins Wasser geben. Wenn man sich bekleckert sollten das schon immer recht kleine Mengen sein, daher kann man das gut mit Wasser abwaschen 
Aber wie gesagt - ich hab nicht viel Ahnung mit Buttersäure.
Das mit den Handschuhen kann ich dir allerdings bestätigen - sl aggressiv ist die nicht, für den kurzzeiteigen Gebrauch reichen normale Einweghandschuhe!


----------



## Dunraven (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Hui, Deiner Quelle nach zu urteilen reicht die angeführte Menge um ein 50-stöckiges Hochhaus zu verstänkern? Puh...
> Ich finde leider gerade die Quelle, der ich die 5ml Buttersäure pro 1kg Boilie-Trockenmix entnommen hatte, nicht wieder - bei Futtermittel-Händlern, die Buttersäure im Angebot haben, geht man allerdings auch von nicht gerade homöopathischen Dosen aus (Beispiel)...



Null Ahnung von Buttersäure und erst recht nicht vom Karpfenangeln, aber kann das estwas damit zu tun haben das Boilies gekocht werden und meist auch noch lagern, so das dort noch etwas verloren geht? Nur mal so als Idee warum das solche Mengen sein könnten.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Null Ahnung von Buttersäure und erst recht nicht vom Karpfenangeln, aber kann das estwas damit zu tun haben das Boilies gekocht werden und meist auch noch lagern, so das dort noch etwas verloren geht? Nur mal so als Idee warum das solche Mengen sein könnten.



Sehr wahrscheinlich. Und noch damit, dass der Geruch aus Boilies natürlich nicht direkt freigesetzt wird - bei Mehlfutter allerdings schon. 

Sagen wir mal, dass beim Kochen ca 80% verloren geht (Auswaschen, verestern und sonstewie verändern), bei der Lagerung wiederum 10% und die verbleibenden 10% (0,5ml) sich in einem Zeitraum von 10-15h im Wasser lösen (sofern man das ganze Kilo Boilies auf einmal füttern würde), heißt es lösen sich etwa 0,05ml/h wenn überhaupt!


----------



## Doc Plato (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Huhu, Doc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Japp. Ich selber mische beim Feedern viele Maden zum Grundfutter. Etwa ein Liter Maden auf zwei Liter Futter. Damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen machen können. Ebenfalls nutze ich ein dickes Madenbündel als Hakenköder. Es käme also auf den Versuch an, ob nun der Tampon alleine im Korb oder die Kombi mit dem Futter als zusätzliche "aktive" Futterspur was bringt. 
Da mein Hausgewässer der Rhein zwischen Köln und Duisburg ist/war, habe ich nie aufgrund der sehr harten Strömung ein paar Tage vorgefüttert. Am ausgewählten Platz angekommen, ca. 10 Futterkorbladungen zum auslegen einer ersten Duftspur an den Angelplatz geworfen und dann spätestens alle 10-15 min. beim fischen den Korb wieder neu befüllt. So kann ich gewährleisten, das ich mehr oder weniger dauerhaft eine Duftspur an/zu meinem Angelplatz habe. 
Um die Selektivität/Kombinierbarkeit der Buttersäure herrauszufinden, müsste man an fangträchtigen Stellen, also kiesige Untergründe mit Strömung, drei verschiedene Montagen auslegen. Erste z.b. mit lediglich eingeknotetem Tampon als Träger der Buttersäure, zweitens eine Montage mit Tampon welche zusätzlich mit Grundfutter versehen ist, drittens eine Montage ohne Buttersäure. Dazu kommt es auf die Dosierung im Trägermaterial an. Injeziere ich mit einer Spritze 0,2, 0,5 oder 1ml ins Tampon? Das sind Dinge die man ausprobieren muss. 
Ich bedauere es zutiefst das ich vorerst verhindert bin und in absehbarer Zeit nicht zum Angeln komme, aber ich hoffe das der Test aussagekräftige Ergebnisse bringt. 
Es wäre Klasse, wenn zwei, drei begeisterte Feederangler zu Kati hinzu stoßen könnten um nicht nur die verschiedenen Futterkorbfüllungen, sondern auch die Dosierung der Buttersäure testen würden. #6

LG

Doc

Edit: Vom versetzen des Grundfutters mit Buttersäure würde ich aus bereits beschriebenen Gründen absehen. Zudem würde ich nicht neben einem Eimer sitzen wollen der penetrant nach Kotze stinkt - irgendwo ist auch schluß mit Lustig.


----------



## Doc Plato (12. August 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Wie siehts aus? Gibt es schon was neues?


----------



## kati48268 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

nö |scardie:|rotwerden


----------



## Schorsch81 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Ist ja n bisschen Zeit vergangen....
Habt ihr´s mal ausporbiert?


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Buttersäure in Teig & Futter*

Löst das Zeugs auch Eis auf? |rolleyes

Tour zur Ruhr mit Siever'chen ist geplant, sobald die Bärbels mit Kohldampf aus dem Kühlschrank kommen. 
Habe läuten hören, dass Siever schon vorgesorgt hat.





Wir werden berichten!!!


----------

